# HILFE!!  Rotes Meer



## mrrobbie (4. September 2005)

Ich fliege heute in einer woche für 7 tage nach hurghada.... würde dort gerne vom ufer aus angeln. hat jemand erfahrung damit??? 
habe hier versucht das forum zu durchstöbern bin aber auf keine nennenswerten informationen gestoßen.
war jemand dort und hat jemand selbst das fischen vom ufer aus praktiziert.

oder ist jemand mit dem boot mit rausgefahren??
meine damit nicht das klassische biggame, denn das dürfte mein urlaubsbudget heuer leider nicht hergeben!

bin für alle infos dankbar.......

ausrüstung nehme ich selbst mit.


LG
Robert


----------



## Meeres_Angler (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

moin
leider kann ich dir da keine infos geben aber einen tipp.
du kannst mit sicherheit fische fangen,egal wie ob vom land oder vom boot.aber denk dran dort giebt es viel mehr fische die giftig usw sind.
die kennt man nur nicht,das ist das problem so kann ein kleiner fisch zum echten urlaubskiller werden.
ich sage nur petermänchen sieht nach nichts aus hatt es aber in sich.
kennst du den profiblinker film wo die im mittelmeer angeln,das geht mit sicherheit genau so im rotenmeer,da giebt es nur noch viel mehr fisch.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Coasthunter (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Die selbe Frage hätte ich wohl auch bald ins Board gestellt. Im Dezember fliege ich auch nach Hurghada.  Natürlich möchte ich dort auch Angeln.  Es interessiert mich auch brennend, was dort vom Ufer aus möglich ist und hoffe deswegen auch auf viele Antworten.


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## angelcarsten (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Hallo

Wie schon gesagt gibt es dort viel giftige Fische aber auch sehr wohlschmeckende .

Ich bin immer mit ein Einheimischen rausgefahren und haben geangelt.

Ok Angeln naja es wird da immer mit ein Stück Schnurr und einer Schraube áls Gewicht gefischt.
Als Köder nimmt man Calimaris ist dort sehr gut. 
Gefangen habe ich dort immer Riffbarsche,Baragudas und schon ein Thunfisch.

Am besten wenn du einee Schnorcheltour machst und dabei ein Stück Schnurr mitnimmst und dann kappt das schon.


Mache aber kein Big Game da lohnt sich nicht.



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bissel helfen 



Carsten


----------



## Sailfisch (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Ich war selber auch noch nicht in Hurghada, habe aber bereits einiges darüber gehört. Leichtes - mittleres Spinnfischen sollte auch von Strand aus möglich sein. Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler und Popper solltest Du also auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Übers Naturköderangeln, namentlich mit Fischfetzen oder ähnlichem weiß ich leider nichts, jedoch sollte das auch funktionieren.
Ihr solltet nur darauf achten, daß Ihr nicht an Stellen fischt, wo Angeln verboten ist. Das kommt z.B. bei Hotelstränden usw. vor.


----------



## Coasthunter (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war selber auch noch nicht in Hurghada, habe aber bereits einiges darüber gehört. Leichtes - mittleres Spinnfischen sollte auch von Strand aus möglich sein. Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler und Popper solltest Du also auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Übers Naturköderangeln, namentlich mit Fischfetzen oder ähnlichem weiß ich leider nichts, jedoch sollte das auch funktionieren.
> Ihr solltet nur darauf achten, daß Ihr nicht an Stellen fischt, wo Angeln verboten ist. Das kommt z.B. bei Hotelstränden usw. vor.


 
@Sailfish
danke erstmal. Dann werde ich mit einer Spinnrute 20-30 gr. Wurfgewicht und eine 12er Fireline mein Glück dort versuchen. Würden Meerforellenblinker und Wobbler dort Sinn machen? Dann würde ich das ganze wie beim Mefoangeln angehen.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## angelcarsten (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Hallo



Ich war schon sehr oft in ägypten aber ich habe da noch nie einen gesehn mit einer spinnangel.

es gibt da sehr viel boote die auch angeltouren anbieten und die kosten nicht viel pro person 15 euronen.

versuch da dein glück  oder du fütterst ein bissel mit brot an und fängst deine fisch mit der hand das geht auch da.


----------



## Sailfisch (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Sailfish
> danke erstmal. Dann werde ich mit einer Spinnrute 20-30 gr. Wurfgewicht und eine 12er Fireline mein Glück dort versuchen. Würden Meerforellenblinker und Wobbler dort Sinn machen? Dann würde ich das ganze wie beim Mefoangeln angehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Coasthunter



Gerne!  :m 

Mit Mefoblinkern kannst Du das auf jeden Fall versuchen. Auf den Malediven liefen besonders die kleineren Popper sehr gut. 
Wenn möglich, so würde ich mir eine Ersatzspule mit 20iger Fireline oder besser noch Climax Spinline 20iger    mitnehmen, weil die Riffbewohner doch starke Kämpfer sind und teilweise von den Korallen ferngehalten werden müssen.

Mit einem kleinen Bott rauszufahren ist natürlich auch erfolgsversprechend, aber Du hattest ja nach Strandfischen gefragt.


----------



## forellenudo (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Ich selber Fliege am 7 Oktober das Dritte mal nach Hurgahda,geh einfach mal nach Alt Hurgahda,dort ist ein kleiner Hafen,dort hast du auch die Möglichkeit mit einem Einheimischen rauszufahren und vor allem sehr Preiwert,du kannst auch ein Boot Chartern,ist aber zu Teuer,liegt so um die 350 Euro,vom Strand aus gehen immer Stege ins Wasser von wo du Angeln kannst,ist aber nicht überall erlaubt,und klar fängt man beim Big Game was,schau dir die Bilder an #6


----------



## forellenudo (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Noch ein Bild habe ich


----------



## mrrobbie (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

wo finde ich diese boote die diese touren anbieten??


----------



## forellenudo (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Wie heißt dein Hotel?dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen


----------



## mrrobbie (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

sunrise holiday resort


----------



## forellenudo (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Ja das kenn ich,das liegt zwischen Hurghada und Safarga,wenn die im Hotel nichts anbieten dann Sprech den Reiseleiter/in an,die Organisieren sowas oder wissen die Adressen.


----------



## mrrobbie (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

bin ja mal neugierig....

ansonsten muss ich mich beinhart an den strand stellen...*FG*


----------



## forellenudo (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Ich bin im Dana Beach Resort (LTI Hotel)das liegt von deinem Hotel ca.4 Km weg,ist auf der gleichen Straße,geh dorhin und dann zum Hoteleigenen Strand,dort werden die Fahrten angeboten,da liegt der Preis bei 250 Euro Vollcharter,ausrüstung,Köder und Essen und Trinken inclusive,auf das Boot gehen 4 Personen,solltes du noch einen mitfahrer finden,wird es auch für dich billiger #6 

Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub #6  #6


----------



## mrrobbie (4. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

eine freundin von mir war dort... und meinte service und essen sind super und der strand auch...

deshalb hab ich es jetzt lastminute gebucht...


----------



## schabau (5. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Ich wusste noch garnicht, dass das Rote Meer in Europa liegt. Kommt wahrscheinlich daher, weil ich den Geographie-Unterricht so oft geschwänzt habe.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## mrrobbie (5. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

jetzt hab ich sehr viel info bekommen, aber leider nicht wirklich viel was das angeln vom ufer aus betrifft ...bzw.... ausleihen von booten oder mitfahren bei fischern...
das sog. big game ist mir zu teuer

bitte noch um info


----------



## Beppo (5. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

holla die waldfee...jau Hurghada würde ich auch gern mal wieder ... war vor ein paar Jahren zum Tauchen dort..im Jasmin Village..und in der Pause zwischen den Tauchgängen haben wir vom Boot mit der Handangel unser Mittagessen nach oben befördert..Köder..ein Melonenkern  |bla: 

viel Spass beie Ägypter  :g 
der neidische Beppo  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Ich schubs das mal von "Europa" nach "Weltweit", da dürfte das Rote Meer eher hingehören ))


----------



## Maik Otto (5. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Hallo,



> jetzt hab ich sehr viel info bekommen, aber leider nicht wirklich viel was das angeln vom ufer aus betrifft


 
Am besten natürlich vom Boot aus da bekommst du auch größere 

Exemplare ......muß die Fotos mal raus-suchen|bla: 

Aber oft waren wir auch in Hurghada am Key mit "Reiseruten " und ganz 

gewöhnlichem Teig bzw Flocke . Da beißt eigentlich fast alles drauf. Mit ein

wenig Glück auch schöne "bunte" #6 Fische meist aber Barschartige .


Grüße Maik


----------



## Coasthunter (8. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

@mrrobbie

ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub und natürlich viel Petrie Heil.
Ich hoffe, Du bringst gute Fangmeldungen bezüglich Angeln vom Ufer, mit und schreibst einen schönen Bericht für uns. 


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## mrrobbie (8. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

werd einiges an bildmaterial machen.... und natürlich einen bericht schreiben....

werd auch genug stahlvorfäher mitnehmen... man weiss ja nie... und vielleicht beisst ja was "gscheits"...


----------



## Coasthunter (8. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*



			
				mrrobbie schrieb:
			
		

> werd einiges an bildmaterial machen.... und natürlich einen bericht schreiben....
> 
> werd auch genug stahlvorfäher mitnehmen... man weiss ja nie... und vielleicht beisst ja was "gscheits"...


 
Stahlvorfächer werden bestimmt nützlich sein. Ich werde Deinem Bericht entsprechend, mein Gerödel zusammenstellen. Viel kann ich eh nicht mit nehmen. 
Rute, Rolle und Köder. Das muß reichen. Sollte ja eigentlich ein Angelfreier Familienurlaub werden. Aber wer hält es schon 14 Tage ohne Rute aus. Und dann noch an einem so reizvollen Gewässer.................:m  Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht. 

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Chris7 (8. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Hatte meine Ruten vor ein paar Jahren auch dabei und mein Glück vom Ufer aus versucht. Die Fische sind aber i. d. R. klein.

Und trotzdem macht es Spaß. Ich habe damals anstelle von Brot mit Muschelfleisch geangelt. Diesen Köder findet man ja zu Hauf an den Steinen. Besonders die Napfschnecken sind sehr zäh und halten recht gut am Haken.

Nimm auf jeden Fall neben Stahlvorfächern auch klein Haken mit. Ich denke ein Größe von 12 ist sicherlich nicht unter- bzw. übertrieben. 

Aber paß auf! An einigen Stegen schwimmen richtig dicke Brummer rum. Riffische in wirklich großen Größen, die aber von den Gästen und Hotelangestellten mit Futter (Brot) an diesen Plätzen gehalten werden. Ist sozusagen die Attraktion für Gäste, die ihren Kopf nicht ins bzw. unter Wasser strecken möchten. Wenn Du Dich da mit der Angel hinstellst, dann könnte es unter Umständen etwas Ärger geben...  |supergri 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Urlaub und viel Spaß.


----------



## mrrobbie (9. September 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

noch jemand tipps??

übermorgen ist es soweit und morgen kann ich noch tackle besorgen...

nimm eine spinnrute mit 30-60 gramm  2,70länge und 0,32er mono.... mal neugierig...sollte stabil genug sein....oder??


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Nichts gelaufen am Roten Meer, oder den Flieger verpasst?  


Laß mal was hören, in 10 Wochen gehts los.


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## forellenudo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Bin nächsten Freitag da,werde dann auch Berichten #6


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin nächsten Freitag da,werde dann auch Berichten #6


 

Das wäre echt prima. Wäre echt toll, wenn Du ein paar Infos mitbringen würdest, was das Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus angeht. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß dort.

Gruß
Coasthunter

PS:Hurghada?


----------



## forellenudo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*



> PS:Hurghada?


 Ja,ca 13 KM von Hurghada entfernt,Dana Beach Resort #6 fliegen für 10 Tage dort runter,waren erst Ostern dies Jahrr dort unten #6


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Da bin ich schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht. Wir sind über Weihnachten direkt in Hurghada im Sindbad Family Resort. Die Kids sind heiß auf den Aqua Park und ich auf das Spinnfischen vom Ufer. Mal sehen, wie dann die Urlaubskasse aussieht, vielleicht reicht es für ein Big Game. Aber versuch mal soviel wie möglich über die Angelei vom Ufer rauszukriegen.


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## forellenudo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Der Wasserpark kannste echt in der Pfeife rauchen,aber Kids sehen das meist ein wenig anders,hab mir ja ein Boot geschartert für Big Game,hoffe noch das der ein oder andere mitfährt sonst muss ich alles allein bezahlen :q na mal sehen,angeln auf jeden fall,werde auf jeden fall alles Berichten #6


----------



## forellenudo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

Hab gerade gesehen das dies nicht der Wasserpark ist den ich meine #q aber von deinem Hotel aus fahren wir immer mit dem Gelben Katamaran zu der Insel Mameya #6  #6


----------



## mrrobbie (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HILFE!!  Rotes Meer*

spät aber doch mein bericht.....



spinnfischen absolut nix.... bei sovielen kleinen fischen die sich im wasser tummeln.....

hab dann den einheimischen zugeschaut ... sie montierten eine art hornhecht ca 20-25 cm lang auf einen einzelhaaren mit stahlvorfach und verwendeten einen schwimmer und stellten auf ca 1m tiefe....

resultat : für mich gewaltige hornhechte mit 1,20- 1,30.....kämpfen phantastisch und springen gewaltig hoch aus dem wasser...

des weiteren eine art bonitos.. ca 35cm lang auf gezupfte calamaristücke... und einen kugelfisch....

bitte keine zu kleinen haken - denn sonst gibts nur buntes zeugs und um das ist es mir eindeutig zu schade.... 

aber besser ist es wohl mit dem boot rauszufahren...


aja und wichtig 0,50 monofile mindestens wenn ihr mit köderfischchen fischt...!!!
ansonsten ist das spiel gleich vorbei... eigene leidliche erfahrung!


----------

